# Recall slip



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey guys! Riley's recall has been doing really great - I'd say he has been at 95%, even with all the crazy fun distractions in the park - other dogs, rabbits, swimming, etc. But for some reason the last two days we have gone to the park its like all of a sudden he has developed selective hearing and its dropped down to about 50%. I have no clue what the issue is! He is just about two years old now. 

Any suggestions on what types of things to try as good "recall refreshers" would be much appreciated - thanks guys!


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Any new dogs at the park recently or any newer distractions that seem to interest him more? You could try switching up the recall reward, maybe he just knows he'll get food or that it's time to go home when you call him (if that's the only time you call him). 

If that's Riley in your sig he's a handsome lookin dog. What's he mixed with?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe try a different type of treat...something that he really, really likes.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The next time he comes, drop down to the ground and make a huge fuss over him, petting, rolling around and the ground with him, praising him up - for a good long while, not just a few seconds. Become the fun "dog" he wants to come visit.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

One of the Control Unleashed techniques would be when he comes back to you praise/reward him and then release him back to go play.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think I'll cut up some cheese or something when we go today and then maybe work on his name recognition when I hand feed him tonight. So extra yummy treats at the park and then "Riley", kibble, "Riley", kibble, "Riley", kibble, etc. And I always call him to me multiple times and then let him go play again, so we've got that under control. The funny thing is that the time he comes best is when he knows it's time to go - he is so scared of being left behind! Silly boy, it's not like I have ever left him behind anywhere in my life!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

dezymond said:


> If that's Riley in your sig he's a handsome lookin dog. What's he mixed with?


Yes that is Riley! Thank you for the compliment! As best we can tell he is a golden/shepherd mix!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

vcm5 said:


> IThe funny thing is that the time he comes best is when he knows it's time to go - he is so scared of being left behind! Silly boy, it's not like I have ever left him behind anywhere in my life!


Augie is the same way. He's never been left anywhere yet he's always afraid of being left behind. The best recall phrase for Augie is "bye Augie" and he comes running as fast as he can.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

vcm5 said:


> Yes that is Riley! Thank you for the compliment! As best we can tell he is a golden/shepherd mix!


I've seen quite a few golden/shepherd mixes and I'm not lying, Riley is definitely one of the best looking. Think he has the perfect mix and features of both breeds. Keep him looking sharp! And good luck on the recall, I'm sure it just a little phase where he's acting like a puppy again


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Augie's Mom said:


> Augie is the same way. He's never been left anywhere yet he's always afraid of being left behind. The best recall phrase for Augie is "bye Augie" and he comes running as fast as he can.


I know exactly what you mean! I would like his recall to be more 100% but at least I know a fail proof option - if I start walking the opposite direction he is like a cannonball and he is with me instantly!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

dezymond said:


> I've seen quite a few golden/shepherd mixes and I'm not lying, Riley is definitely one of the best looking. Think he has the perfect mix and features of both breeds. Keep him looking sharp! And good luck on the recall, I'm sure it just a little phase where he's acting like a puppy again


Aawh, thank you so much! I'd tell him you said that, but he is already plenty full of himself already! 

I think he is the perfect mix of both breeds as well, but let me tell you his personality is 100% golden. He is just a big, goofy love machine. He is just a big sweet energetic doofus!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

vcm5 said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I would like his recall to be more 100% but at least I know a fail proof option - if I start walking the opposite direction he is like a cannonball and he is with me instantly!


Something new at the park must have distracted him. In addition to the super treats after calling him once you might try heading in the other direction. As you've pointed out he doesn't want to be left behind. Once he comes super treat time and then an immediate release as you've been doing.

If he continues with the selective hearing I'd suggest putting him back on a longggggg lead and starting over. My understanding is the more times he gets away without coming the more selective his hearing will be.

Good Luck,

Pete


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'm off to the park with really yummy treats so hopefully that improves things! If not, back to a long lead - someone will not be happy haha!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

How is his recall in other places? Is it just that park that he is having trouble at?

I agree with Jodie about making a huge fuss over him coming. Make it a ton of fun, and make that fun last a little longer. He should get a party when he gets there. Then I would do it again. Who cares how silly you look They should always know that you calling them is for something good or fun that you are going to do. 

Another recall game I do with my dogs is call them, throw a treat between my legs(like 20' past or more), as they reach down to pick it up, I would call them again, then keep repeating.

Flexi leads are also a great training tool.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

The secret to all recall has been found!! The answer is... cheese!!!!!

Haha, just kidding! But seriously, bringing some cut up pieces of sharp cheddar cheese instead of the same old treats really did wonders. I would say he came 9 out of 10 times on the first call. Once he saw a rabbit and another he was having such a ball playing rowdy with another dog and it took a few tries but he still came eventually, but overall a much better time than the day before!

I think we will still continue to really stress this though. He is passed out now from the walk but hopefully when I hand feed him tonight we can work on eye contact and response to his name!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

A friend at my DP started calling her dog over whenever and giving her a treat. Or just giving her a treat whenever the dog comes up to her. Just constant reinforcement that going to mom results in treats. It's helped a lot.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

The other fun thing that we do every once in a while to reinforce Remy's recall is puppy tag! Basically have two people stand apart and call the dog back and forth between the two of you. When he gets to the person react with praise, treats, toy... Whatever drives him. Do this 20x or so every once in a while and he will likely stay sharp! We like to start out with short distances and then increase them... It's good exercise for them too as they're constantly running back and forth


----------

